# My Drawing of Twinkie & Sugar for Kitkat



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is a drawing I am doing at the moment for Kim, it isn't quite finished and I will update it as I do a bit more, I hope you all like it


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

wow that bag type thingy, what ever it is, is AMAMZING! WOW!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks!!!

Nearly finished


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

You are just so AWSOME and soooo talented!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Emma is very talented! Love the picture :luv


----------

